# I can't decide!!!!



## alexc (Nov 16, 2007)

I can't decide what method to use!!!! I'm the most comfortable with "Macky's" 3 cycle method, but that's probably just because I learned BD cubing using that method. However, I don't like the separate orientation steps and the parity handling can often have tricky set up moves. I like M2 a lot: not much thinking, very fast, no separate orientation and permutation, easy parity. But I always have trouble with the M-slice edges; sometimes I come to an M-slice edge and can't remember if the centers are good or bad. Of course, I can solve this problem if I just memorize in pairs, which I haven't gotten used to doing yet. I also like TuRBo, but it can have hard set up moves for a parity since the edges are not always oriented. It also has pretty much already been proven slower than M2 as well. So, after writing all this down, I see that M2 seems to have the most advantages, so can some people give me help on the M-slice edges? Thanks


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 16, 2007)

[hint]Do you know that your feet can be flat on the floor or you can lift it a little so your toes are of the ground?[/hint]


----------



## Suraimu (Nov 16, 2007)

Eventually, I thinks that any method is good to be under one minute.
 
Most important is exercise.


----------



## Marcell (Nov 16, 2007)

alexc said:


> But I always have trouble with the M-slice edges; sometimes I come to an M-slice edge and can't remember if the centers are good or bad. Of course, I can solve this problem if I just memorize in pairs, which I haven't gotten used to doing yet.



If this is your biggest problem with M2, I say, go for it. Memorizing in pairs is really easy and feels natural once you got used to it.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't really memorize in pairs the way that most would think. When I'm memorizing I'm looking at pieces in pairs to just check if the centers are swapped when an M-slice edge comes up. What I end up doing is then just mentally knowing that that edge is going to the opposite slot. Another thing that you can do is just memorize the piece in the other spot. If you come to your DB piece and you know that you're centers are swapped, use your FU memory device for you're sequence. I don't like to think during my solve as much. just quick recall.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 16, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> [hint]Do you know that your feet can be flat on the floor or you can lift it a little so your toes are of the ground?[/hint]



After your suggestion a couple of months back to this effect, this is exactly how I was doing r2 and M2 last weekend when I was trying it out. It works pretty well, too, until you forget to do it and have to run back through your whole memorization lifting and lowering your toes to remember where you are. But thanks for the suggestion - it made r2 and M2 much more manageable for me.


----------



## dbeyer (Nov 16, 2007)

For blindfolded cubing, I now strictly use commutators, unless there is a corner parity. I can normally solve corners in about 36 HTM, unless there is parity, or corners permuted with a twist. With Edges, same thing, strictly commutators. Edges can be solved in about 60 STM


----------



## alexc (Nov 16, 2007)

dbeyer said:


> For blindfolded cubing, I now strictly use commutators, unless there is a corner parity. I can normally solve corners in about 36 HTM, unless there is parity, or corners permuted with a twist. With Edges, same thing, strictly commutators. Edges can be solved in about 60 STM



How do you solve corners using commutators? I have a general understanding of how commutators work, but i don't understand how to build a commutator to do something useful. Solving the corners in 36 moves is pretty good, so is it worth looking into commutators for corners? If yes, then can someone give me a tutorial please? Btw, I really like that toe idea, maybe I'll try it


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 16, 2007)

alexc said:


> How do you solve corners using commutators? I have a general understanding of how commutators work, but i don't understand how to build a commutator to do something useful. Solving the corners in 36 moves is pretty good, so is it worth looking into commutators for corners? If yes, then can someone give me a tutorial please? Btw, I really like that toe idea, maybe I'll try it



Chris Hardwick has already graciously just recently provided one for you:

http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=1692

I've played with it a bit, but I haven't had a chance to try to get good enough to do an actual solve that way. I plan to try it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## alexc (Nov 17, 2007)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Cubegeek (Nov 27, 2007)

LOL , alexc you should go to macky's website and learn the BLD method and then go to my website: www.cubegeek.net for free setups and no orientation for the edges


----------



## alexc (Nov 27, 2007)

I already know Macky's method. Btw, I've already decided to stick with M2 for the edges. It is starting to feel pretty natural too.


----------

